# German AA battery



## oldscrote (Feb 27, 2011)

Just a quickie,Time Team [5-25 channel 4 tonight]they are digging a ww2 German AA battery on Jersey.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 27, 2011)

cheer for the heads up


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditto, should be of some interest


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 27, 2011)

TV poised and ready


----------



## krela (Feb 27, 2011)

It's also on +1 now for those of us who were watching Arsenal lose the Carling Cup.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 27, 2011)

pahhh, you cannay football before history lol


----------



## night crawler (Feb 27, 2011)

Missed it, was cooking dinner.


----------



## chizyramone (Feb 27, 2011)

krela said:


> It's also on +1 now for those of us who were watching Arsenal lose the Carling Cup.




Cool, Gooners losing to the Blues AND Time Team doing a German AA battery, the weekend just gets better.

Happy Days


----------

